# DNS Server für Netzwerk und Statistik



## Wolfsbein (21. März 2003)

Hallo
ich suche zwei Dinge. Erstens eine DNS Server der unter Windows läuft und es mir somit ermöglicht den Apache nicht nur über localhost, sondern auch z.B. über localhost2, das in ein anderes Verzeichnis zeigt, anzusprechen.
Zweitens suche ich ein Programm zum Auswerten von Statistiken des Apache. Ich habe bereits awstats gefunden, aber das kann imho nicht mit *.gz gezippten Statistikdateien für jeden einzelnen Tag umgehen. Und genau sowas bräuchte ich. Das sollte am Besten auch unter Win laufen. Es kann aber auch eine Linuxversion sein, da es ja nichts kosten soll . Merci.


----------



## Jägermeister (21. März 2003)

Hi,

der DNS-Server ist bei WinNT undWin2000 schon dabei. Vielleicht auch bei WinXPProf. Zum auswertwen würde ich webalizer nehmen.

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## Wolfsbein (22. März 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Der Webalizer ist richtig gut. Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich das ganze hier unter etwas miesen Bedingungen zum laufen bringen muss. D.h. ich habe für jeden Tag ein extra Logfile und damit kommt leider auch Webalizer nicht klar. Und der DNS Server sollte für Win 9x sein . Ja ich weiß, das das absolut nicht geeignet ist, aber ich muss das ganze so machen.


----------

